# ...che fare????



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

buonasera..sono nuova!!
ok, ne devo parlare..sennò impazzisco..ho tradito, un po'di tempo fa, il mio ex che al momento del fattaccio ex nn era.
Ci siamo lasciati, non per il tradimento, tenuto nascosto, di cui mi sono a dir poco pentita..ma il bello, o il brutto, è che me ne sto pentendo da morire ora piuttosto che prima quando stavamo insieme...ora c'è la possibilità di tornare insieme, lui mi chiede sincerità assoluta...che fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Perché l'avevi tradito?


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

una tentazione..forunatamente spenta dopo 4 incontri..anche troppi..uno sbaglio colossale..accidenti a me..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> una tentazione..forunatamente spenta dopo 4 incontri..anche troppi..uno sbaglio colossale..accidenti a me..


Guarda che questa non è una risposta.
Non è così scontato da cosa tu sia stata tentata.
Può essere tentazione per un uomo che consideri bello (e allora se ne può dedure che non consideri abbastanza il tuo ragazzo) o perché particolarmente coinvolgente (e allora devi riflettere sul modo in cui senti il bisogno di essere amata) o perché ti gratificava sentirti desiderata e allora...
Insomma se non comprendi perché l'hai tradito parlargliene o no è un falso problema perché il rischio di rifarlo permarrebbe.
Perché vi siete lasciati?


Ah ...buonasera e benvenuta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> una tentazione..forunatamente spenta dopo 4 incontri..anche troppi..uno sbaglio colossale..accidenti a me..


ciao (e benvenuta).
saresti intenzionata a dirglielo, ora?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> buonasera..sono nuova!!
> ok, ne devo parlare..sennò impazzisco..ho tradito, un po'di tempo fa, il mio ex che al momento del fattaccio ex nn era.
> Ci siamo lasciati, non per il tradimento, tenuto nascosto, di cui mi sono a dir poco pentita..ma il bello, o il brutto, è che me ne sto pentendo da morire ora piuttosto che prima quando stavamo insieme...ora c'è la possibilità di tornare insieme, lui mi chiede sincerità assoluta...che fare?


 che fare? non dire nulla ma solo se sei sicura che non potrebbe mai (e comunque devi sempre tenere un margine di rischio sull'imprevedibilità delle cose) venirlo a sapere e SOPRATTUTTO guardare dentro di te e chiederti se lo rifaresti mai, se la risposta è si non dire nulla e non tornarci insieme.


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

probabilmente mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata..ma certamente è stata un'umiliazione, almeno io l'ho vssuta così..speravo che l'altro si potesse innamorare, per rendere il tutto meno squallido..non lo so...ci siamo lasciati per un 'amicizia che io avevo con una persona che lui non tollerava assolutamente..
se ora dicessi tutto, scatenerei un autentico putiferio...e non credo di volerlo..ma siccome la mia capacità di giudizio è orrenda..vorrei un consiglio da chi nn è coinvolto..


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> probabilmente mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata..ma certamente è stata un'umiliazione, almeno io l'ho vssuta così..speravo che l'altro si potesse innamorare, per rendere il tutto meno squallido..non lo so...ci siamo lasciati per un 'amicizia che io avevo con una persona che lui non tollerava assolutamente..
> se ora dicessi tutto, scatenerei un autentico putiferio...e non credo di volerlo..ma siccome la mia capacità di giudizio è orrenda..vorrei un consiglio da chi nn è coinvolto..


hai sbagliato, sei adulta e pagane le conseguenze. cioè non tornare con lui.


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> che fare? non dire nulla ma solo se sei sicura che non potrebbe mai (e comunque devi sempre tenere un margine di rischio sull'imprevedibilità delle cose) venirlo a sapere e SOPRATTUTTO guardare dentro di te e chiederti se lo rifaresti mai, se la risposta è si non dire nulla e non tornarci insieme.


 
non lo rifarei, MAI...una sensazione troppo brutta...non lo dico per fare la vittima, è veramnte orribile non potersi più guardare allo specchio..


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

ah...scusate sono maleducata...grazie per i vosrti benvenuta!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non lo rifarei, MAI...una sensazione troppo brutta...non lo dico per fare la vittima, è veramnte orribile non potersi più guardare allo specchio..


immagino, ma pensa quanto sarebbe ancora più brutto per lui venire a scoprirlo...


----------



## Old Becco (14 Febbraio 2009)

Sei giovanissima eh? Confessa!
C'è una frase molto ispirata che Silvio Mucino dice alla ragazze che sta corteggiando.."Tu sei come tutte le donne che quando non sannopiù come andare avanti tornano indietro"
Hai tradito, ti sei pentita, ora vuoi tornare con il tuo ex  e cerchi di scaricarti la coscienza.
Cara amica, lo vuoi un consiglio da un vecchio? Guarda al futuro.
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> probabilmente mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata..ma certamente è stata un'umiliazione, almeno io l'ho vssuta così..speravo che l'altro si potesse innamorare, per rendere il tutto meno squallido..non lo so...ci siamo lasciati per un 'amicizia che io avevo con una persona che lui non tollerava assolutamente..
> se ora dicessi tutto, scatenerei un autentico putiferio...e non credo di volerlo..ma siccome la mia capacità di giudizio è orrenda..vorrei un consiglio da chi nn è coinvolto..


 Ma allora lui è un tipo che ricerca il controllo, quindi non di certo un ragazzo che ha la disponibilità a comprendere una debolezza, tu avresti voluto di più con l'altro, quindi proprio innamorata del tuo ragazzo non eri...

Perché vorresti tornarci insieme?
Ti pesa essere sola?


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> ah...scusate sono maleducata...grazie per i vosrti benvenuta!!!!!!!


 ah..benvenuta...
perchè poisongirl? (non c'è una sezione per i nuovi per presentarsi e allora...chiedo qui)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> probabilmente mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata..ma certamente è stata un'umiliazione, almeno io l'ho vssuta così..speravo che l'altro si potesse innamorare, per rendere il tutto meno squallido..non lo so...ci siamo lasciati per un 'amicizia che io avevo con una persona che lui non tollerava assolutamente..
> se ora dicessi tutto, scatenerei un autentico putiferio...e non credo di volerlo..ma siccome la mia capacità di giudizio è orrenda..vorrei un consiglio da chi nn è coinvolto..


se è finita per un'amicizia che lui non gradiva, dubito avreste molte possibilità di ripresa davanti alla certezza di un tradimento, non credi?
non capisco onestamente perché vorresti tornare con un ragazzo (quanti anni avete??) con il quale già stavi e mentre ci stavi, speravi che un altro si innamorasse di te. a che pro? per poi stare con l'altro? per vedere appagato il tuo ego?
in queste cose nessuno può consigliarti la cosa giusta da fare, perché in realtà non esiste.. o meglio è soggettiva. per me la cosa giusta da fare è non tradire, per non trovarsi poi diffronte a situazioni come la tua... ma ognuno fa quel che si sente di fare.
potresti non dirglielo e sperare che non lo venga mai a sapere (la paranoia che accada non sarebbe una buona compagna), basando però il tuo "nuovo rapporto" sulla menzogna, dato soprattutto che lui ti ha chiesto sincerità totale, oppure svuotare il sacco e accettare le conseguenze possibili: ossia che ti perdoni e decida di ricominciare ugualmente fidandosi, che ti perdoni ma non sappia più fidarsi o che ti sbatta definitivamente la porta in faccia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

poison, la siotuazione era che lui non gradiva questa amicizia perchè avvertiva che l'altro non voleva solo quello (e a ragione mi pare)?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Sei giovanissima eh? Confessa!
> C'è una frase molto ispirata che Silvio Mucino dice alla ragazze che sta corteggiando.."Tu sei come tutte le donne che quando non sannopiù come andare avanti tornano indietro"
> Hai tradito, ti sei pentita, ora vuoi tornare con il tuo ex e cerchi di scaricarti la coscienza.
> Cara amica, lo vuoi un consiglio da un vecchio? Guarda al futuro.
> Becco


e per fortuna che dicevi di fregartene...


----------



## Old blackjack (14 Febbraio 2009)

..forse scatenerò un putiferio,ma stavolta non me la sento di dare contro alla traditrice della situazione.Vedo che da come scrivi ,per esempio che la cosa x te è stata "squallida" ti sei resa conto della gravità e dell'inutilità del tuo gesto,cosa che molto di rado succede nelle persone che tradiscono.Mi sembra che stai riuscendo ad analizzare bene la situazione in cui ti sei messa e capire che il tuo amante ti ha usato e quando è arrivato l'allarme rosso se l'è svignata (come nel 99% di questi casi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .Questo a mio giudizio (magari sbaglio!) è un buon segno perchè da come scrivi non vedo tue intenzioni di ritornare sui tuoi passi falsi ma di seppellire ciò che hai fatto con la cognizione di aver fatto una cosa a mio dire "sporca".
Il problema maggiore come dici tu è capire se dirlo o no al tuo lui...qui è una domanda da un milione di dollari!...se dovessi ragionare usando il cuore ti direi di si perchè questo ti aiuterebbe a scariocarti di questo peso e dimostreresti al tuo partner di essere comunque una persona in grado di prendersi le proprie responsabilità (io conosco invece una che questo con me non l'ha mai fatto,ed ha negato anche di fronte alle prove !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .Se dovessi ragionare con la testa di direi non dirlo in modo da evitare che si inneschi una catena di eventi catastrofici....
Però la verità chi la conosce???...aihime' penso nessuno...devi agire usando il tuo istinto.
Cmq mi pare di capire che non hai intenzione di lasciare il tuo uomo giusto??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ..forse scatenerò un putiferio,ma stavolta non me la sento di dare contro alla traditrice della situazione.Vedo che da come scrivi ,per esempio che la cosa x te è stata "squallida" ti sei resa conto della gravità e dell'inutilità del tuo gesto,cosa che molto di rado succede nelle persone che tradiscono.Mi sembra che stai riuscendo ad analizzare bene la situazione in cui ti sei messa e capire che il tuo amante ti ha usato e quando è arrivato l'allarme rosso se l'è svignata (come nel 99% di questi casi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scusa ma queste brillanti intuizioni da dove arrivano?
per lei il gesto è stato squallido perché l'amante non si è innamorato di lei. quindi ribadisco: se così fosse stato, cosa sarebbe accaduto? lei come avrebbe reagito? dando un bel calcione al fidanzato a vantaggio dell'amante? o dando un calcione a questo perché aveva sollazzato a dovere il uso ego? lei ha scritto chiaramente che sperava che l'amante si innamorasse di lei. 
qual'è l'allarme rosso che avrebbe fatto scappare l'amante?
infine, non sono d'accordo sullo scaricarsi la coscienza. se dovesse dirglielo dovrebbe farlo per una questione di correttezza. non per scaricarsi la coscienza. lei ha tradito, lei ha goduto nel farlo, si ciucci anche i risvolti negativi della cosa. trovo veramente infimo ed egoista che per scaricare la SUA coscienza, gravata da un SUO errore che poteva tranquillamente evitare, debba regalare a lui una bella tonnellata di malessere.
anche tutta questo pentimento che salta fuori solo dopo che la storia ufficiale è finita e solo davanti alla possibilità di farla ripartire, mi sembra un pentimento molto opportunista e di circostanza. sarebbe stato sincero se gliel'avesse fatta subito, questa profonda e sentita confessione.
sembrerò esageratamente severa ma le lacrime di coccodrillo non le posso veramente sopportare.


----------



## Old blackjack (14 Febbraio 2009)

lo sapevo che sarei stato impopolare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora, faccio chiarezza.
Innanzitutto se vuoi uno che stia contro i traditori mi trovi ben schierato al tuo fianco (basta che tu vada a leggere la mia storia!) ci mancherebbe altro!!
Il discorso è che dalle sue parole capisco che sta affrontando seriamente il problema invece di sotterrarlo come fanno molte altre persone in queste situazioni.Ti chiarisco anche sul discorso che facevi sullo scaricarsi la coscienza.Io non ho mai detto che si sarebbe dovuta scaricare la *coscienza*,ma che avrebbe dovuto dirlo per scaricare il *peso* di doversi tenere tutto dentro...sono 2 cose ben diverse tra loro!!
Non potrà mai scaricarsi la coscienza perchè il gesto che ha fatto farà per sempre ,volente o nolente ,parte del suo essere e non potrà mai cancellarlo qualsiasi cosa accada...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ..forse scatenerò un putiferio,ma stavolta non me la sento di dare contro alla traditrice della situazione.Vedo che da come scrivi ,per esempio che la cosa x te è stata "squallida" ti sei resa conto della gravità e dell'inutilità del tuo gesto,cosa che molto di rado succede nelle persone che tradiscono.Mi sembra che stai riuscendo ad analizzare bene la situazione in cui ti sei messa e capire che il tuo amante ti ha usato e quando è arrivato l'allarme rosso se l'è svignata (come nel 99% di questi casi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all'inizio sembrava anche a me, ma precisando meglio credo che invece l'ex fidanzato prossimo a non essere ex sarebbe meglio che scappasse invece...


----------



## Old Becco (14 Febbraio 2009)

"un giorno la verità busserà alla porta"

_Hashemi Rafsanjani_


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Poisongirl, benvenuta.

Perché dubiti della tua capacità di giudizio? Tutti facciamo errori.

A me sembra di intuire che l'altro ti piacesse eccome. E che pero' la cosa non è continuata.

Ora puoi tornare con il tuo ex...il problema non mi sembra "dirglielo o no" (se sei convintissima...di voler tornare con il tuo ex, non dirglielo! A che pro?!) quanto se ami abbastanza il tuo ex da riprovarci...

Baci!


----------



## Old blackjack (14 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> "un giorno la verità busserà alla porta"
> 
> _Hashemi Rafsanjani_


 
...ah beh quello sempre!!...prima o poi viene a galla come la ***** , l'ho visto coi miei occhi !!Meglio prendere "i maroni" in mano e sputare fuori la verità! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si evitano ulteriori figure e spandimenti di *****....


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

allora, preciso un po' di cose.
Non voglio scaricarmi la coscienza per sentirmi meglio io, ma per lui, anche se farei solo del male..con l'altro non è finita perchè lui non si innamorava di me e il mio ego era ferito, ma semplicemente perchè era ed è una cosa squallida, odiosa, che certamente nessuno mi ha obbligato  a fare, sì, sono adulta e ne pago le conseguenze! E le conseguenze sono i sensi di colpa più che meritati, lo schifo che provo verso di me e per quello che ho fatto, che ho fatto ora nemmeno so più bene perchè!
Sono pentita,e non serve a niente esserlo, chiamatele pure lacrime di coccodrillo, che non sopportate, va benissimo perchè è la verità.
Ho 26 anni, una paura matta del futuro da sola, la consapevolezza di aver fatto una cosa orribile da cui nn potrò mai più liberarmi, e la mia punizione è quella di non dover mai dimenticarmi la sensazione di "schifo" per il tradimento..sbagliando si impara..si cresce, dicono..io con i miei sbagli sento di non riuscire a viverci..ma sento anche che è veramente ingiusto riversarli su chi mi stava accanto!
L'amicizi aper cui è finito tutto, era disinteressata, non c'erano secondi fini da parte di nessuno di noi due..ma l'amico è un tipo molto affettuoso, che mostra il suo affetto continuamente, a volte anche troppo..e la gelosia del mio ex nn lo poteva accettare..
Dopo che ci siamo lasciati ho capito che è lui che voglio con me, nonostante non abbia frequentato nessuno..sì sembrano discorsi strappalacrime da romanzetto rosa..ma è così..


Ah..poison girl perchè è una canzone degli  him che mi piace molto!


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

sulla possibilità che lui scopra..a meno che la polizia non mi cerchi e spunti fuori il mio nome dagli hotel dove andavamo..nn credo..pure in un'altra città...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Poisongirl, 26 anni sono abbastanza da capire che non c'è nulla con cui non possiamo convivere.

Tu sei tu: spesso vengono qui ragazze giovani (specialmente) che dicono di non riuscire a perdonarsi.

Trovo molto triste che nel 2009 una donna si dia il cilicio addosso per una scelta in amore. Squallido che diavolo vuol dire?

L'hai fatto per soldi? No, immagino. Allora non è squallido.

La tua ansia di appartenenza non ti consente di capire che tu sei DEGNA quali che siano le tue scelte, di stare con il tuo ex, di stare da sola, anche solo di avere un'avventura!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (14 Febbraio 2009)

...bah io ribadisco dalle tue parole mi sembra che tu abbia capito la gravità dei tuoi errori e questo è buon segno.
Sempre che tu non lo stia scrivendo per autoconsolarti od autoconvincerti...insomma se quello che scrivi lo pensi davvero (e questo lo sai solo tu!!) il fatto che tu abbia addosso questa sensazione di schifo è un segno positivo secondo me.Ma dovresti provare ad immaginare solo per un momento la scena di te ed il tuo amante che vi reincontraste in futuro e rifaceste l'amore o sesso come vuoi tu..che sensazione ti da' un pensiero simile??Ti eccita ancora o ti da ribrezzo???...sinceramente ne'!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Scusa, Blackjack, ma perché dovrebbe "farle ribrezzo"?

E che è, un assassino, uno stupratore?

E' uno con il quale ha avuto una storia. La storia non era quella giusta. Ok.

Si puo' accettarlo da persona matura, e andare avanti.

Sono ben altre le cose delle quali dovremmo vergognarci!


----------



## Old blackjack (14 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Blackjack, ma perché dovrebbe "farle ribrezzo"?
> 
> E che è, un assassino, uno stupratore?
> 
> ...


 
Lungi da me innescare polemiche che non ne ho voglia.
Cmq da quello che dici giustifichi un tradimento e questa è una cosa che io personalmente non posso accettare anche per la sofferenza che mi è stata inflitta personalmente.Non so la tua storia ma ti auguro di non passarci MAI!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quello che sto facendo con la ragazza del post,è di discutere del fatto che ne sia sinceramente pentita.Mai giustificherò le sue azioni passate semplicemente perchè il tradimento NON ha giustificazioni.E' una mancanza di rispetto verso le persone che si amano...PUNTO.Tutte le altre manfrine sono solo scuse di un bimbo che fa la marachella e si nasconde dietro un dito!


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...bah io ribadisco dalle tue parole mi sembra che tu abbia capito la gravità dei tuoi errori e questo è buon segno.
> Sempre che tu non lo stia scrivendo per autoconsolarti od autoconvincerti...insomma se quello che scrivi lo pensi davvero (e questo lo sai solo tu!!) il fatto che tu abbia addosso questa sensazione di schifo è un segno positivo secondo me.Ma dovresti provare ad immaginare solo per un momento la scena di te ed il tuo amante che vi reincontraste in futuro e rifaceste l'amore o sesso come vuoi tu..che sensazione ti da' un pensiero simile??Ti eccita ancora o ti da ribrezzo???...sinceramente ne'!!


più che sinceramente, mi da ribrezzo..e uso la parola che hai usato tu..certo, non è un assassino nè uno stupratore, ma la sensazione sarebbe quella...


----------



## Old poisongirl (14 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Poisongirl, 26 anni sono abbastanza da capire che non c'è nulla con cui non possiamo convivere.
> 
> Tu sei tu: spesso vengono qui ragazze giovani (specialmente) che dicono di non riuscire a perdonarsi.
> 
> ...


 
eppure io non trovo una ragione per perdonarmi...non posso farlo..


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> eppure io non trovo una ragione per perdonarmi...non posso farlo..


Il portarti dentro segretamente questo tuo sbaglio/errore/colpa ti aiutera' ad espiare l'accaduto ... e col tempo arriverai anche a perdonarti.

Dai tempo al tempo ... non vedo perche' allarmarlo se non sospetta di niente.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Oh ragazzi, ma trombare è ancora una cosa da ESPIARE?

Scusate, ma mi dissocio totalmente. Poisongirl, riflettici su, perché è grave che tu "non riesca a perdonarti".


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Oh ragazzi, ma trombare è ancora una cosa da ESPIARE?*
> 
> Scusate, ma mi dissocio totalmente. Poisongirl, riflettici su, perché è grave che tu "non riesca a perdonarti".


Se sei gia impegnata con qualcuno di certo non e' gradito ... se sei una donna libera e senza fidanzato/compagno o marito puoi trombarti tutti gli uomini del pianeta.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se sei gia impegnata con qualcuno di certo non e' *gradito* ... se sei una donna libera e senza fidanzato/compagno o marito puoi trombarti tutti gli uomini del pianeta.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il portarti dentro segretamente questo tuo sbaglio/errore/colpa ti aiutera' ad espiare l'accaduto ... e col tempo arriverai anche a perdonarti.
> 
> Dai tempo al tempo ... non vedo perche' allarmarlo se non sospetta di niente.


 
Io invece vado controvento...il fatto che lei non voglia confessare la mette secondo me nel "cesto" dove vanno a finire tutte quelle donne traditrici/non confesse ,ed a questo punto anche il suo pentimento a poco serve secondo me!La sincerità è la miglior prova che puo' dare per dimostrare al suo compagno che ci tiene veramente.Come la mettiamo se questo lo viene a sapere dopo qualche anno e la accuserà di essere una fedifraga ed in più raccontapalle???...e come può questa donna continuare a guardare negli occhi il suo uomo sapendo queste verità e tacendo..ma dico io ci vuole mezzo metro di pelo sullo stomaco,ma veramente!!AO' raga' qui vi parla uno che CI E' PASSATO in tutto questo!!La mia ex si sedeva a tavola alla sera ridendo e scherzando sapendo tutta la m***a che faceva alle mie spalle e quando l'ho beccata negava pure!!Ma come pensate si senta un'uomo in questa situazione??Non pensate che avrei apprezzato di più una persona che guardandomi negli occhi mi avrebbe detto "guarda non ce la faccio più a mentirti e guardarti negli occhi ,mi fa male ti devo dire la verità!"...non sarebbe una mossa più* DIGNITOSA ...* vabè che in questo mondo ormai la dignità è andata a farsi benedire...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> buonasera..sono nuova!!
> ok, ne devo parlare..sennò impazzisco..ho tradito, un po'di tempo fa, il mio ex che al momento del fattaccio ex nn era.
> Ci siamo lasciati, non per il tradimento, tenuto nascosto, di cui mi sono a dir poco pentita..ma il bello, o il brutto, è che me ne sto pentendo da morire ora piuttosto che prima quando stavamo insieme...ora c'è la possibilità di tornare insieme, lui mi chiede sincerità assoluta...che fare?


Io gliene parlerei. Rischi di perderlo, è vero, ma almeno ritroverai la tua dignità.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io gliene parlerei. Rischi di perderlo, è vero, ma almeno ritroverai la tua dignità.






















































...sei la mia donna ideale!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...sei la mia donna ideale!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

non riesco a perdonarmi! non posso e non voglio! perdonarmi significherebbe passarci sopra, e non è giusto! Io sono pentita, sinceramente, ma sono talmente vigliacca da non avere il coraggio di confessare! non voglio fargli ancora di più male...già sono stata abbastanza str*****, ora non posso dirglielo solo per ritrovare la mia dignità, che ormai è seppellita, morta e sepolta!
sarò esagerata, ma mi sento così!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non riesco a perdonarmi! non posso e non voglio! perdonarmi significherebbe passarci sopra, e non è giusto! Io sono pentita, sinceramente, ma sono talmente vigliacca da non avere il coraggio di confessare! non voglio fargli ancora di più male...già sono stata abbastanza str*****, ora non posso dirglielo solo per ritrovare la mia dignità, che ormai è seppellita, morta e sepolta!
> sarò esagerata, ma mi sento così!


Sì esageri secondo me, tutti possiamo sbagliare, ti leggo dopo adesso devo scappare. Un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Vabbé Poisongirl, contenta tu ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se sei gia impegnata con qualcuno di certo non e' gradito ... se sei una donna libera e senza fidanzato/compagno o marito puoi trombarti tutti gli uomini del pianeta.


su adesso non mettiamo un MATRIMONIO con un fidanzamento come si intende oggigiorno...!

E comunque non è il trombare il PECCATO. E' il mentire.

Sono cose ben diverse.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> "guarda non ce la faccio più a mentirti e guardarti negli occhi ,mi fa male ti devo dire la verità!"...non sarebbe una mossa più* DIGNITOSA ...* vabè che in questo mondo ormai la dignità è andata a farsi benedire...




La dignità per me ha ben altro peso che quello di confessare o non confessare corna.

Se lo stesso card. Tonini ha detto che "se peccate, tacete",  un perché ci sarà....!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

infatti lo sbaglio è il mentire per un tradimento. E non sono certamente contenta di farlo! sia chiaro che nn mi gongolo delle mie avventure e poi per essere considerata meno str*** faccio la parte della pentita!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

e ovviamente la dignità è altro, certo...ma comunque sulla mia dignità questa "cosa" incide tremendamente...


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> su adesso non mettiamo un MATRIMONIO con un fidanzamento come si intende oggigiorno...!
> 
> E comunque non è il trombare il PECCATO. E' il mentire.
> 
> Sono cose ben diverse.


 quindi se trombi con qualcuno mentre sei fidanzato/a e glielo dici (magari anche prima tipo "tesoro scusa ma ho da fare, dovrei  incontrarmi con uno per una bella sco...a") è tutto ok?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> su adesso non mettiamo un *MATRIMONIO* con un* fidanzamento *come si intende *oggigiorno*...!
> *
> E comunque non è il trombare il PECCATO. E' il mentire.*
> 
> * Sono cose ben diverse.*


1) AH! ... E' il timbro/firma della Chiesa o del Municipio che fa la differenza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come la metti o come la giri: Un TRADIMENTO, e' sempre "TRADIMENTO" ed e' un atto sleale ... e' giocare sporco!

2)Specialmente te li trombi entrambi, nello stesso periodo e' un'Infamia oltre il Tradimento!






Semmai: Son cazzi/attrezzi/membro diversi, questo si.






​


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La dignità per me ha ben altro peso che quello di confessare o non confessare corna.
> 
> Se lo stesso card. *Tonini *ha detto che "se peccate, tacete",  un perché ci sarà....!


E chi e'? ... la Tua coscienza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo essere venuto a contatto con un uomo religioso, sento sempre  il bisogno di lavarmi le mani. 
(Friedrich Nietzsche) ... chissa' perche'!?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

No, non è la mia coscienza, e io personalmente non ho taciuto, all'epoca.

Ma tutto questo blaterare di peccati nasconde verità di altra natura: capita di innamorarsi di altre persone, capita di sbandare, capita di aver capito di aver sbagliato, capita di ricostruire, capitano tante cose.

Si può maledire il nome del traditore fino alla morte, ma se non torna...non torna.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

O vorreste un uomo o una donna vicino a voi solo per dovere...e/o pietà?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Inoltre, e lo dico non da ora: con chi si fa l'amore son fattaci PROPRI, che in nessun modo devono coinvolgere il tradito.

Sono i sentimenti e la progettualità che entrano in discussione, non l'uso del proprio corpo.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

...mizzeca come sei asettica...ma quando distribuivano il cuore eri presente???...mah...
Continui in tutti i tuoi post a giustificare l'atto del tradimento come se trombarsi un'altro sia leggitimo ma non sia leggittimo nasconderlo al proprio partner....
Devi crescere cara mia...devi capire cosa prova un'uomo quando scopre determinate cose ed in quel momento vede come in un film la scena della donna che ama facendo sesso con un'altro...se tu sapessi lo schifo,se tu sapessi il disgusto del sentire sulla tua pelle l'odore della terza persona,se tu sapessi il DOLORE che si prova...ma non lo sai cara mia....ed è meglio per te...


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...mizzeca come sei asettica...ma quando distribuivano il cuore eri presente???...mah...
> Continui in tutti i tuoi post a giustificare l'atto del tradimento come se trombarsi un'altro sia leggitimo ma non sia leggittimo nasconderlo al proprio partner....
> Devi crescere cara mia...devi capire cosa prova un'uomo quando scopre determinate cose ed in quel momento vede come in un film la scena della donna che ama facendo sesso con un'altro...se tu sapessi lo schifo,se tu sapessi il disgusto del sentire sulla tua pelle l'odore della terza persona,se tu sapessi il DOLORE che si prova...ma non lo sai cara mia....ed è meglio per te...



Mi dispiace dirtelo....ma nn hai capito nulla di Vere, e credo che dire proprio a lei di crescere sia una semi offesa....
poi certo, c'è sempre da imparare nella vita, ma ha passato vicende.....come la maggior parte di quelli quà dentro, che vanno al di là del mero Amore e dell'età!!!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dirtelo....ma nn hai capito nulla di Vere, e credo che dire proprio a lei di crescere sia una semi offesa....
> poi certo, c'è sempre da imparare nella vita, ma ha passato vicende.....come la maggior parte di quelli quà dentro, che vanno al di là del mero Amore e dell'età!!!!!


 
Guarda pensala come vuoi tanto chi vuol capirmi mi ha capito benissimo...

Ciao!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Davvero, trovo parecchio fastidioso questo sputare giudizi, credendo di avere la verità in mano, dei nuovi utenti....salvo poi offendersi e mettersi sulla difensiva, se vengono contraddetti!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Inoltre, e lo dico non da ora: con chi si fa l'amore son fattaci PROPRI, che in nessun modo devono coinvolgere il tradito.
> 
> Sono i sentimenti e la progettualità che entrano in discussione, non l'uso del proprio corpo.




ma se parli di amore verena come fai a parlare di uso del proprio corpo...

se si ama, si ama, se si usa il proprio corpo si fa ginnastica...o no?


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Davvero, trovo parecchio fastidioso questo sputare giudizi, credendo di avere la verità in mano, dei nuovi utenti....salvo poi offendersi e mettersi sulla difensiva, se vengono contraddetti!!!!


 
Per me va bene tutto te lo dico...vanno benissimo anche i traditori tanto chi se ne importa...non sono mica qui a fare il boia.Credo molto in una cosa chiamata "karma" e penso che quello basti a far pagare le azioni crudeli.Poi voi giustificate il tradimento...bene per voi l'importante è esserne convinti...

*PER ME* e ti ripeto *PER ME* se uno mi addita di essere un traditore è come se mi desse del vigliacco;se questo è un vanto beata ignoranza...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, non è la mia coscienza, e io personalmente non ho taciuto, all'epoca.
> 
> Ma tutto questo blaterare di peccati nasconde verità di altra natura: capita di innamorarsi di altre persone, capita di sbandare, capita di aver capito di aver sbagliato, capita di ricostruire, capitano tante cose.
> 
> Si può maledire il nome del traditore fino alla morte, ma se non torna...non torna.


Qui non ti rispondo perche' come ben ricorderai ci siamo gia' chiarite ... la tua/vostra storia la conosco gia da quello che hai raccontato in vari 3d.



Verena67 ha detto:


> O vorreste un uomo o una donna vicino a voi solo per *dovere...e/o pietà?*


Questa invece e' una domanda che devi fare a tuo marito (il tradito) ... per quanto MI riguarda (da moglie tradita) con il mio ho divorziato a suo tempo, e oggi continuiamo a stare insieme per libera scelta, non piu' per alcun obbligo, dovere o (come scrivi tu) pieta' ... ma poi pieta' de che?



Verena67 ha detto:


> Inoltre, e lo dico non da ora: con chi si fa l'amore son fattaci PROPRI, che in nessun modo devono coinvolgere il tradito. Sempre se non E' il proprio compagno/marito pero'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu parli da donna che ha tradito cara Verena ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chissa' come reagiresti tu oggi nei panni della tradita ... mi piacerebbe proprio Vere' ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   fare i gay con il cu-lo degli altri e' sempre comodo, e non fa male


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...mizzeca come sei asettica...ma quando distribuivano il cuore eri presente???...mah...
> Continui in tutti i tuoi post a giustificare l'atto del tradimento come se trombarsi un'altro sia leggitimo ma non sia leggittimo nasconderlo al proprio partner....
> Devi crescere cara mia...devi capire cosa prova un'uomo quando scopre determinate cose ed in quel momento vede come in un film la scena della donna che ama facendo sesso con un'altro...se tu sapessi lo schifo,se tu sapessi il disgusto del sentire sulla tua pelle l'odore della terza persona,se tu sapessi il DOLORE che si prova...ma non lo sai cara mia....ed è meglio per te...



quanto sei infantile.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu parli da donna che ha tradito cara Verena ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Sottoscrivo con timbro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

*...ma...*non gliene faccio una colpa perchè anche io prima di passare per la parte del tradito non avrei mai immaginato il dolore lancinante che si prova...dopo cara mia tutto cambia...la vita cambia...e non in meglio purtroppo...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui non ti rispondo perche' come ben ricorderai ci siamo gia' chiarite ... la tua/vostra storia la conosco gia da quello che hai raccontato in vari 3d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e tu da donna che non ha mai perdonato......non fa bene, sai. Il rancore fa un male cane a chi lo prova.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se parli di amore verena come fai a parlare di uso del proprio corpo...
> 
> *se si ama, si ama, se si usa il proprio corpo si fa ginnastica*...o no?


Ma che stai a di', Micio?!

Cavoli, ma la rivoluzione sessuale è servita a qualcosa?!

Mi sembra di essere ripiombata in pieno oscurantismo....!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Originariamente inviato da *blackjack*  
_...mizzeca come sei asettica...ma quando distribuivano il cuore eri presente???...mah...
Continui in tutti i tuoi post a giustificare l'atto del tradimento come se trombarsi un'altro sia leggitimo ma non sia leggittimo nasconderlo al proprio partner....
Devi crescere cara mia...devi capire cosa prova un'uomo quando scopre determinate cose ed in quel momento vede come in un film la scena della donna che ama facendo sesso con un'altro...se tu sapessi lo schifo,se tu sapessi il disgusto del sentire sulla tua pelle l'odore della terza persona,se tu sapessi il DOLORE che si prova...ma non lo sai cara mia....ed è meglio per te..._


quanto sei infantile. 


...ah beh se questa è la tua risposta a ciò che ho scritto sopra direi proprio che non abbiamo più nulla da dirci.Non per nulla hai tradito...tutto torna non poteva essere altrimenti.Addio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dirtelo....ma nn hai capito nulla di Vere, e credo che dire proprio a lei di crescere sia una semi offesa....
> poi certo, c'è sempre da imparare nella vita, *ma ha passato vicende.....come la maggior parte di quelli quà dentro, che vanno al di là del mero Amore e dell'età*!!!!!



ecco, appunto, grazie Confu!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...ah beh se questa è la tua risposta a ciò che ho scritto sopra direi proprio che non abbiamo più nulla da dirci.Non per nulla hai tradito...tutto torna non poteva essere altrimenti.Addio!



ma chi cavolo sei, con i tuoi cinquanta messaggi?!

Ma addio a te!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e tu da donna che non ha mai perdonato......non fa bene, sai. Il rancore fa un male cane a chi lo prova.


Io ho perdonato ... dimenticare mai! ... dimenticare e' da bestie ... le lezioni e' bene ricordale, se no che insegnamento se ne ritrae eh?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Su questo sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

*E POI*



Verena67 ha detto:


> e tu da donna che non ha mai perdonato......non fa bene, sai. *Il rancore fa un male cane a chi lo prova.*



Il RIMORSO fa ancora piu' male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a volte ammala mente e spirito ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

E' vero anche questo.

Sono entrambe facce di una stessa medaglia: che è poi quello che rimproveravo a Poisongirl.

Bisogna venire a patti con se stessi e gli altri, coltivare pensieri senza sbocco non ha senso.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma chi cavolo sei, *con i tuoi cinquanta messaggi?!*
> 
> Ma addio a te!!!








  ma che risposta e'?


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanto sei infantile.





Mari' ha detto:


> ma che risposta e'?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Se vabbé.

Adesso uno arriva e insulta gli habitue', e va tutto bene. Come no.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che stai a di', Micio?!
> *
> Cavoli, ma la rivoluzione sessuale è servita a qualcosa?!*
> 
> Mi sembra di essere ripiombata in pieno oscurantismo....!


Certamente non a andare in giro e scopacchiarti il primo ganzo che ti capita *alle spalle del proprio compagno/marito* ...


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

beh, scusate, non volevo scatenare discussioni furiose e offese..chiedevo solo un consiglio...


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se vabbé.
> 
> Adesso uno arriva e *insulta gli habitue'*, e va tutto bene. Come no.


 
Prometto che poi me ne sto zitto se no ci chiudono!!
...*insulta gli habituè*...me che sto forum è una setta segreta dove per entrare bisogna fare un rito d'iniziazione???...cioè fammi capire secondo il tuo *strano* pensiero tu fai parte degli eletti mentre io povero inutile essere con solo 50 messaggi non ho il diritto di parlare???...oh amica mia tu hai bisogno di uno bravo...scusami ma  me l'hai proprio tirata!!
Passo e chiudo!!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> beh, scusate, non volevo scatenare discussioni furiose e offese..chiedevo solo un consiglio...


 
No no poison nn ti preoccupare.Senti allora hai deciso se parlare o no??Mi sembra che è un po che tutti ne stiamo discutendo!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se vabbé.
> 
> Adesso uno arriva e insulta gli habitue', e va tutto bene. Come no.


Non e' manco giusto che tu pratichi il nonnismo ... qui dentro siamo ed abbiamo tutti gli stessi doveri e diritti, sempre nel rispetto reciproco ... NESSUNO vale piu' di un altro.


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

non lo so ancora...scusate la mia vigliaccheria!
mi sento male e in colpa anche verso tutti coloro che sono stati traditi con i miei rimorsi inutili!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non lo so ancora...scusate la mia vigliaccheria!
> mi sento male e in colpa anche verso tutti coloro che sono stati traditi con i miei rimorsi inutili!


 
In che senso ti senti in colpa con tutti coloro che son stati traditi???


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

generalizzo la mia situazione!!!parlando di questa cosa, delle mie paure, mi metto nei panni di chi è stato tradito, non solo del mio ex, ma di tutti coloro che sono stati traditi, e mi sento in colpa!!è un discorso contorto..lo so!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> generalizzo la mia situazione!!!parlando di questa cosa, delle mie paure, mi metto nei panni di chi è stato tradito, non solo del mio ex, ma di tutti coloro che sono stati traditi, e mi sento in colpa!!è un discorso contorto..lo so!


 
vabe' adesso mica puoi prenderti sulle spalle anche i tradimenti degli altri!!..comincia a pensare al tuo e a come risolvere sta cosa!!Ma adesso col tuo lui (intendo il tuo compagno) vi vedete ancora??


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' manco giusto che tu pratichi il nonnismo ... qui dentro siamo ed abbiamo tutti gli stessi doveri e diritti, sempre nel rispetto reciproco ... NESSUNO vale piu' di un altro.


Solo che Mari', io prima di giudicare le tue vicende....mi premuro di andarle a leggere...

Nel mio caso, visto che anch'io sò vecchietta le conosco...

e tu le mie e quelle di Vere; Black, stà difendendo la sua posizione senza aver dato uno sguardo al resto della casistica quà dentro, che guarda caso condivide situazioni simili alla sua...


P.S.

Poison, scusa se nn ho ancora commentato la tua storia....

Però, anch'io sono dell'idea di nn dire nulla, se sei sicura di nn rifare lo stesso errore, ma cerca di capire....cos'è che ti ha indotto in tentazione e se c'è il minimo dubbio di ricadere, *nn tornare con lui*!!!!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

e' da tempo che penso al mio di tradimento! sì con il mio ex ci vediamo poco..ma ci sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni..


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> generalizzo la mia situazione!!!parlando di questa cosa, delle mie paure, mi metto nei panni di chi è stato tradito, non solo del mio ex, ma di tutti coloro che sono stati traditi, e mi sento in colpa!!è un discorso contorto..lo so!


Da tradita posso dirti, che per questo slancio inopportuno di sincerità, ti manderei a cagare!!!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Poison, scusa se nn ho ancora commentato la tua storia....

Però, anch'io sono dell'idea di nn dire nulla, se sei sicura di nn rifare lo stesso errore, ma cerca di capire....cos'è che ti ha indotto in tentazione e se c'è il minimo dubbio di ricadere, *nn tornare con lui*!!!!![/quote]


il dubbio di ricadere non c'è, faccio tesoro di quest'esperienza per capire che nella remota possibilità dovesse capitare un'altra sbandata, ne parlerei subito, col rischio di perdere tutto...ma non tradirò mai più!su questo sono sicura!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Da tradita posso dirti, che per questo slancio inopportuno di sincerità, ti manderei a cagare!!!!









   grazie!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> e' da tempo che penso al mio di tradimento! sì con il mio ex ci vediamo poco..ma ci sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni..


 
Boh...che dirti.Io la mia posizione l'ho già detta.Se fossi in te (e non lo sono) cercherei di dire il tutto x come ti ripeto credo in tuo pentimento reale.Pero' sai benissimo che ci saranno delle conseguenze su cio' che dirai è inutile mentirti!!
Altrimenti ,tu pensi veramente di poter tornare con lui e starci insieme per anni tenendoti tutto dentro??...se la risposta è si...provaci...


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Boh...che dirti.Io la mia posizione l'ho già detta.Se fossi in te (e non lo sono) cercherei di dire il tutto x come ti ripeto credo in tuo pentimento reale.Pero' sai benissimo che ci saranno delle conseguenze su cio' che dirai è inutile mentirti!!
> Altrimenti ,tu pensi veramente di poter tornare con lui e starci insieme per anni tenendoti tutto dentro??...se la risposta è si...provaci...


Lo so..le conseguenze sarebbero devastanti...non per me, ma per lui, per  i nostri genitori, amici...


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> Poison, scusa se nn ho ancora commentato la tua storia....
> 
> Però, anch'io sono dell'idea di nn dire nulla, se sei sicura di nn rifare lo stesso errore, ma cerca di capire....cos'è che ti ha indotto in tentazione e se c'è il minimo dubbio di ricadere, *nn tornare con lui*!!!!!



il dubbio di ricadere non c'è, faccio tesoro di quest'esperienza per capire che nella remota possibilità dovesse capitare un'altra sbandata, ne parlerei subito, col rischio di perdere tutto...ma non tradirò mai più!su questo sono sicura![/quote]

Ma la sbandata da cosa si è originata?

qualcosa che nn andava in voi....o nel modo in cui tu concepivi la storia con lui, dev'esserci stato!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> Lo so..le conseguenze sarebbero devastanti...non per me, ma per lui, per i nostri genitori, amici...


 
...posso farti una domanda???ma tu SERIAMENTE cosa provi per lui??..insomma quando lo vedi ,lo hai di fronte che senti dentro??


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> grazie!!!


No, ma è vero, penserei...

_ma che me l'ha detto a fare se è sicuro che nn si ripeterà più, ora anche volendolo perdonare...mi sentirei stupida a farlo...?!?
_
di conseguenza se nn altro ti renderei l'impresa di riconquista quasi insostenibile!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Solo che Mari', io prima di giudicare le tue vicende....mi premuro di andarle a leggere...
> 
> Nel mio caso, visto che anch'io sò vecchietta le conosco...
> 
> ...



Dice che ci legge da 1anno, qualcosa l'avra' pur letta, no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi e' il "tono" che si usa verso quelli appena iscritti che non mi va ... in piu', menzionare quanti intervanti si hanno in attivo mi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  spiegata mi sono?​


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dice che ci legge da 1anno, qualcosa l'avra' pur letta, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly!!!
Meno male che ci sei tu Marì che hai 16.561 messaggi a difendermi!!!
Quanto è la tua parcella???


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dice che ci legge da 1anno, qualcosa l'avra' pur letta, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari' l'altro giorno sono stata offesa da una nuova utente....che se l'è presa anche con Asu, solo perchè le aveva detto di nn offendere....

Io nn sarò stata dolce e tenera...ma mi ricordo, che quando sono entrata io qui dentro....altri nn lo sono stati con me, nn per questo mi sono messa sulla difensiva aggrendendo...anzi tutt'ora sono quegli utenti con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo...perchè la durezza, serve a porti quelle domande che altrimenti tenderesti ad evitare!!!!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Mari' l'altro giorno sono stata offesa da una nuova utente....che se l'è presa anche con Asu, solo perchè le aveva detto di nn offendere....
> 
> Io nn sarò stata dolce e tenera...ma mi ricordo, che quando sono entrata io qui dentro....altri nn lo sono stati con me, nn per questo mi sono messa sulla difensiva aggrendendo...anzi tutt'ora sono quegli utenti con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo...perchè la durezza, serve a porti quelle domande che altrimenti tenderesti ad evitare!!!!


 

Dalla *durezza* alla *maleducazione* il passo è mooolto breve...(non mi sto riferendo a te ovviamente!).Ciao


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Exactly!!!
> Meno male che ci sei tu Marì che hai 16.561 messaggi a difendermi!!!
> Quanto è la tua parcella???


Non ti affezionare a me ... leggi bene, io sono: Utente sgradito


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ti affezionare a me ... leggi bene, io sono: Utente sgradito


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...posso farti una domanda???ma tu SERIAMENTE cosa provi per lui??..insomma quando lo vedi ,lo hai di fronte che senti dentro??


sonoo innamorata di lui..lo amo, sinceramente..in questi mesi che siamo stati lontani, ho capito che voglio lui, nessun altro..e lo dico sinceramente..ho pensato, riflettuto, non è una decisione presa sull'onda dell'abbandono..per questo ho così tanti sensi di colpa...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Mari' l'altro giorno sono stata offesa da una nuova utente....che se l'è presa anche con Asu, solo perchè le aveva detto di nn offendere....
> 
> Io nn sarò stata dolce e tenera...ma mi ricordo, che quando sono entrata io qui dentro....*altri nn lo sono stati con me*, nn per questo mi sono messa sulla difensiva aggrendendo...*anzi tutt'ora sono quegli utenti con cui vado maggiormente d'accordo*...perchè *la durezza, serve a porti quelle domande che altrimenti tenderesti ad evitare!!!!*


Ricordo, ricordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   con le tue abbreviazioni tra *nn - k *etc etc  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   mi sono accorta anche di questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   sulla durezza non sono perfettamente d'accordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  affatto!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Dalla *durezza* alla *maleducazione* il passo è mooolto breve...(non mi sto riferendo a te ovviamente!).Ciao


Per me, devi comunque leggere a fondo alle cose che ti vengono scritte...anche se pensi siano delle offese...

ogni riflessione è uno spunto....

se qualcuno ti dice, che è immaturo dare della ragazzina ad una donna che nn riesce a reggere il tuo stato...

capisci che sotto, sotto... ti stanno dicendo di nn criticare una ragazza per delle colpe che nn ha, visto che tu...egoisticamente le chiedevi più di quanto potesse darti!!!

Ma nn prendere l'egoisticamente come offesa...vedila così:

Tu stai male, e pensi che per quello che stai attraversando, ti sia dovuto amore e comprensione anche da chi nn può condividere il tuo stato d'animo, o lo condivide ma reagisce in maniera diversa....

Ora, qui la maggior parte di noi è stata tradita, ed ha attraversato altri problemi(per me ben più gravi)....malattie, perdite etc...
ma tutti cercano di dare il proprio contributo, chi in maniera crotalesca e chi con dolcezza....guarda altro!!!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> il dubbio di ricadere non c'è, faccio tesoro di quest'esperienza per capire che nella remota possibilità dovesse capitare un'altra sbandata, ne parlerei subito, col rischio di perdere tutto...ma non tradirò mai più!su questo sono sicura!


Ma la sbandata da cosa si è originata?

qualcosa che nn andava in voi....o nel modo in cui tu concepivi la storia con lui, dev'esserci stato!!![/quote]


la sbandata è stata originata dalla mia insicurezza..ho visto questo che aveva interesse per me, che gli piacevo...e la tentazione ha preso il sopravvento sulla ragionevolezza..che poi a me piaceva, quindi non mi gustifico assolutamente, am veramente mi sono resa conto che era una cosa squallida...e ho chiuso..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

e per squallida intendo ingiusta, cattiva, vergognosa, deplerevole nei confronti del mio compagno..


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> sonoo innamorata di lui..lo amo, sinceramente..in questi mesi che siamo stati lontani, ho capito che voglio lui, nessun altro..e lo dico sinceramente..ho pensato, riflettuto, non è una decisione presa sull'onda dell'abbandono..per questo ho così tanti sensi di colpa...


 
A questo punto mi convinco sempre di piu' a consigliarti di dirglielo.Se il tuo amore è cosi' sincero,cerca di essere coerente con te stessa.Il gesto di confessarlo per me ha molto valore perchè in quel momento sacrifichi la tua autostima per dimostrare al tuo lui che se vuoi puoi essere sincera!So che il discorso è contorto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Al peggio si arrabbierà (e vorrei vedere!!) ma se ti concederà il perdono sara' la tua occasione per stargli di nuovo accanto e ricominciare con un nuovo sprint!!!
Di più non so proprio che dirti!!Auguri comunque vada !!!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ricordo, ricordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere per le sintesi da sms...

Persa perchè nn condivideva il flirt con lo sposato...nn lo condivideva neanche Vere a conti fatti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ma, sono persone che stimo e apprezzo...

Non tutti mi hanno accolto con dolcezza, ma ti assicuro che se ognuno nn avesse dato il proprio contributo...nn starei qui adesso!!!

Prendy Fedy, lui era molto comprensivo col mio ex....l'unico che cercava di farmi capire la sua posizione....ma se avessi dovuto basarmi solo su quello, l'avrei perdonato...Era facile aggrapparmi alla soluzione che mi sembrava migliore!!!!

Invece c'era chi come Tbt, mi diceva di aspettare e vedere come sarebbe cambiato dopo qlche mese....

Chi come Chen, sottolineava di nn muovermi solo per orgoglio, ma di tener conto anche di cause e contorni!!!


E io tutt'oggi li ringrazio tutti quanti.....

loro, è chi nn ho nominato...ma sà di esserci stato!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> Ma la sbandata da cosa si è originata?
> 
> qualcosa che nn andava in voi....o nel modo in cui tu concepivi la storia con lui, dev'esserci stato!!!



la sbandata è stata originata dalla mia insicurezza..ho visto questo che aveva interesse per me, che gli piacevo...e la tentazione ha preso il sopravvento sulla ragionevolezza..che poi a me piaceva, quindi non mi gustifico assolutamente, am veramente mi sono resa conto che era una cosa squallida...e ho chiuso..[/quote]

Ti sentivi trascurata dal tuo ragazzo?

parlaci un pò della vostra storia....


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> A questo punto mi convinco sempre di piu' a consigliarti di dirglielo.Se il tuo amore è cosi' sincero,cerca di essere coerente con te stessa.Il gesto di confessarlo per me ha molto valore perchè in quel momento sacrifichi la tua autostima per dimostrare al tuo lui che se vuoi puoi essere sincera!So che il discorso è contorto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se confesso...lo perdo definitivamente e tutto si chiuderà molto molto male..non esiste il perdono per lui..


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> ma tutti cercano di dare il proprio contributo, chi in maniera *crotalesca* e chi con dolcezza....guarda altro!!!!


... ma la vogliamo smettere con questa definizione/scemenza/stronzata di crotala suprema e minima  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   facciamo le persone adulte va Confu'


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> se confesso...lo perdo definitivamente e tutto si chiuderà molto molto male..non esiste il perdono per lui..


 
Perchè dici che non esiste il perdono per lui scusa???


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> se confesso...lo perdo definitivamente e tutto si chiuderà molto molto male..non esiste il perdono per lui..


... e allora? ... hai un'altra soluzione?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Perchè dici che non esiste il perdono per lui scusa???


questa canzone di celentano mi è sempre piaciuta tantissimo.

Io non so parlar d'amore
l'emozione non ha voce
e mi manca un pò il respiro
se ci sei c'è troppa luce
la mia anima si spande
come musica d'estate
poi la voglia sai mi prende
e si accende con i baci tuoi
Io con te sarò sincero
resterò quel che sono
Disonesto mai lo giuro
ma se tradisci non perdono
Ti sarò per sempre amico
pur geloso come sai
io lo so mi contraddico
ma preziosa sei tu per me
Fra le mie braccia dormirai serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
Un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando so che lo vorrai
Due caratteri diversi
prendon fuoco facilmente
ma divisi siamo persi
ci sentiamo quasi niente
Siamo due legati dentro
da un amore che ci da
la profonda convinzione
che nessuno ci dividerà 
Fra le mie braccia dormirai serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
Un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando lo vorrai
Noi vivremo come sai
solo di sincerità 
di amore e di fiducia
poi sarà  quel che sarà 
Fra le mie braccia dormirai serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
pienamente noi
pienamente noi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpC7DMha3Ow


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma la vogliamo smettere con questa definizione/scemenza/stronzata di crotala suprema e minima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orsù Mari' nn esser gelosa, dopotutto conservo un nome utente tributato a te...!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














và bene se sostituisco il termine crotala con acida,velenosetta e puntigliosa?!? la cosa nn credo cambi!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Dalla *durezza* alla *maleducazione* il passo è mooolto breve...(non mi sto riferendo a te ovviamente!).Ciao



e dove starebbe la maleducazione? Nel darti dell'immaturo?

Lo sei, o quantomeno LO APPARI da ciò che dici.

come potevi pretendere da una persona terza che capisse senza se e ma i problemi che tu avevi con la tua ex? Ma che doveva essere, una santa!?!?

Una donna vuole l'attenzione del suo uomo, non fare da stampella emotiva!!!

O non sei d'accordo su questo?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Orsù Mari' nn esser *gelosa*, dopotutto conservo un nome utente tributato a te...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) E di che?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





2) a secondo il momento


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

non mi trascurava, era il primo importante, il primo che mi ha amata, il primo in ogni cosa...ma io avevo paura che non fosse quello giusto..perchè i nostri mondi sono un po' diversi, abbiamo diverse aspettative: io sono ancora studentessa universitaria, ancora non so che fare della mia vita, lui ha già il suo lavoro da anni è stabile, sicuro di tutto..io invece no..e quando mi si è presentato quest'altro, ho confuso un interesse solo sessuale (da parte sua) per un interesse a me, alla mia persona..e quest'altro aveva purtroppo un tipo di carattere che  a me piaceva in quel momento..poi come ho già detto sono rinsavita, ho capito molte cose, la prima che non avevo assolutamente bisogno di una relazione clandestina senza amore...e ho chiuso, cancellato numeri, indirizzi mail etc..a tutt'oggi, se penso a questo, non è assolutamente un bel ricordo chiuso, ma è un'umiliazione per me..ho continuato la storia con l'ex, capendo sempre più lo sbaglio enorme che ho fatto, e ringraziando il cielo che lui non sapesse nulla, amandolo come mai avevo fatto, facendolo sentire ancora di più il centro del mio mondo, ma nonostante questo è finita per la famosa amicizia che non accettava, per la sua gelosia...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Orsù Mari' nn esser gelosa, dopotutto conservo un nome utente tributato a te...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Mari' talvolta manca il dono dell'(auto)ironia...ma tal'altra no, ecco perché ci si tollera qua dentro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi arriva ex novo a mio avviso dovrebbe aver la cortesia di ambientarsi prima di sparare sentenze.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> la sbandata è stata originata dalla mia insicurezza..ho visto questo che aveva interesse per me, che gli piacevo...e la tentazione ha preso il sopravvento sulla ragionevolezza..che poi a me piaceva, quindi non mi gustifico assolutamente, am veramente mi sono resa conto che era una cosa squallida...e ho chiuso..





poisongirl ha detto:


> e per squallida intendo ingiusta, cattiva, vergognosa, deplerevole nei confronti del mio compagno..


Da quel che hai scritto, però, non è stato il tradimento che ti ha portato a lasciare il tuo ragazzo, ma altro...quindi il tradimento era, come quasi sempre è, il sintomo, non la causa di ciò che non andava fra di voi...

La voglia che hai ri liberarti del peso del tradimento, assomiglia molto alla voglia di ritrovar "purezza" nel rapportarti con chi hai prima ferito, ma quella "purezza" non la trovi nel confessarti/scaricare su di lui le tue mancanze.
La trovi nel tener nella TUA gerla delle esperienze che la vita ci porta a fare, anche il peso dei TUOI errori...

E ti dirò di più: il non confessarlo, ti porterebbe probabilmente a viver sì un certo disagio nei suoi confronti, ma allo stesso tempo ti servirà da deterrente se mai dovessi ritrovarti in certe situazioni, che a priori non puoi escludere (potrà capitare ancora di trovarsi in momenti di tensione, noia, scazzo con lui...)...ti ritornerà allora in mente cosa hai passato e probabilemnte stavolta prima di cercar fughe pèarlerai con lui e se sarà il caso PRIMA lo lascerai...

I nostri errori andrebbero tenuti con noi come fossero un tesoro, perchè son quelli che ci fanno crescere e anche cambiare, quando ne siam consapevoli...volerli rimuovere, come mai fossero avvenuti, è, in fondo un voler negare una parte di noi, di cui possiamo anche vergognarci, ma che è anch'essa presente, volenti o nolenti.

Quanto ai talebani del o tutto bianco o tutto nero...vabbeh...mi astengo, sperando possano guardar le cose non solo con gli occhi iniettati di rosso dalla propria sofferenza, ma con un minimo di visuale meno manichea e più pragmatica e che tocchi non solo l'atto in sè, ma le motivazioni, non semplicemente negandole perchè brutte e cattive...


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) E di che?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  tutto insieme!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Poisongirl, se sei vera, e non un clone, ti esorto a riflettere a ciò che dici, perché a me sembra con il tuo ex siano emersi un mare di problemi (Il flirt da te avuto con un altro è il minore di questi...)


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e dove starebbe la maleducazione? Nel darti dell'immaturo?
> 
> Lo sei, o quantomeno LO APPARI da ciò che dici.
> 
> ...


...ti ripeto che non ho alcun interesse a disquisire con una persona come te dei miei fatti privati...andiamo avanti please!Parliamo del discorso di poison e smettiamola di fare OT.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Ecco, Fedy l'ha detto meglio!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Perchè dici che non esiste il perdono per lui scusa???


lo conosco, so bene cosa è per lui un tradimento..non è una persona che perdona, nemmeno le cose più stupide. Se con lui sbagli, sei fuori.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...ti ripeto che non ho alcun interesse a disquisire *con una persona come te* dei miei fatti privati...andiamo avanti please!Parliamo del discorso di poison e smettiamola di fare OT.



Chiedo cortesemente l'intervento dello Staff.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A Mari' talvolta manca il dono dell'(auto)ironia...ma tal'altra no, ecco perché ci si tollera qua dentro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo non mi riguarda nevvero?


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Poisongirl, se sei vera, e non un clone, ti esorto a riflettere a ciò che dici, perché a me sembra con il tuo ex siano emersi un mare di problemi (Il flirt da te avuto con un altro è il minore di questi...)



sono vera! imperfetta, ma vera!
e lo so che c'erano problemi, ma piano piano alcuni li ho risolti...altri li sto risolvendo, pensando, parlando, combattendo!


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> lo conosco, so bene cosa è per lui un tradimento..non è una persona che perdona, nemmeno le cose più stupide. Se con lui sbagli, sei fuori.


 
Ma in che senso,che diventa violento??


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo non mi riguarda nevvero?



non t'ha mai trattenuto, mi pare...


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da quel che hai scritto, però, non è stato il tradimento che ti ha portato a lasciare il tuo ragazzo, ma altro...quindi il tradimento era, come quasi sempre è, il sintomo, non la causa di ciò che non andava fra di voi...
> 
> La voglia che hai ri liberarti del peso del tradimento, assomiglia molto alla voglia di ritrovar "purezza" nel rapportarti con chi hai prima ferito, ma quella "purezza" non la trovi nel confessarti/scaricare su di lui le tue mancanze.
> La trovi nel tener nella TUA gerla delle esperienze che la vita ci porta a fare, anche il peso dei TUOI errori...
> ...


grazie...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> sono vera! imperfetta, ma vera!
> e lo so che c'erano problemi, ma piano piano alcuni li ho risolti...altri li sto risolvendo, pensando, parlando, combattendo!



e ma perché l'amore deve essere così difficile?

Se è così ora, figurati dopo sposati!!!

Non è che è il tuo preziosssimo ex a non essere adatto...a te?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> ...ti ripeto che non ho alcun interesse a disquisire con una persona come te dei miei fatti privati...andiamo avanti please!Parliamo del discorso di poison e smettiamola di fare OT.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Chiedo cortesemente l'intervento dello Staff.


Direi che sarebbe semplicemente il caso che entrambi faceste un respirone e che magari attraverso gli scritti passati di verena balckjack capisse di aver tratto conclusioni un pò affrettate su quel che traspariva dagli scritti di verena... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahh..blackjack, a proposito, anch'io son un traditore, ma se preferisci evitare di rapportarti con noi "dannati" mi sa che ti ritrovi a parlar quasi da solo e con un'ottica un pò "chiusa"....


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non t'ha mai trattenuto, mi pare...


Spiegati meglio, fammi capire bene


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Ma in che senso,che diventa violento??



potrebbe anche, violento con me, con se stesso. Non è mai capitato che mettesse le mani addosso, questo precisiamolo, ma davanti ad una confessione del genere, non tratterrebbe i suoi istinti...e probabilmente non sbaglierebbe..


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Non c'è niente da spiegare, ti sei sempre espressa liberamente, no?

Ma il tipo arriva qui e insulta. E' un po' diverso.


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non mi trascurava, era il primo importante, il primo che mi ha amata, il primo in ogni cosa...ma io avevo paura che non fosse quello giusto..perchè *i nostri mondi sono un po' diversi, abbiamo diverse aspettative: io sono ancora studentessa universitaria, ancora non so che fare della mia vita, lui ha già il suo lavoro da anni è stabile, sicuro di tutto..io invece no..*e quando mi si è presentato quest'altro, ho confuso un interesse solo sessuale (da parte sua) per un interesse a me, alla mia persona..e quest'altro aveva purtroppo un tipo di carattere che  a me piaceva in quel momento..poi come ho già detto sono rinsavita, ho capito molte cose, la prima che non avevo assolutamente bisogno di una relazione clandestina senza amore...e ho chiuso, cancellato numeri, indirizzi mail etc..a tutt'oggi, se penso a questo, non è assolutamente un bel ricordo chiuso, ma è un'umiliazione per me..ho continuato la storia con l'ex, capendo sempre più lo sbaglio enorme che ho fatto, e ringraziando il cielo che lui non sapesse nulla, amandolo come mai avevo fatto, facendolo sentire ancora di più il centro del mio mondo, ma nonostante questo è finita per la famosa amicizia che non accettava, per la sua gelosia...


La tua è la classica reazione data dalla poca esperienza e dalla paura di impegnarti seriamente...

se posso darti un consiglio, pensaci bene prima di tornare con lui....forse è il caso, di cominciare a fare qualche passo da sola!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che sarebbe semplicemente il caso che entrambi faceste un respirone e che magari attraverso gli scritti passati di verena balckjack capisse di aver tratto conclusioni un pò affrettate su quel che traspariva dagli scritti di verena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scusami, Fedy, ma non concordo.

Questo qui non puo' permettersi di dire che non parla con una "Persona come me": come ho già detto, è offensivo nella sua genericità.

Non sa nulla di me, non mangiamo insieme, ma chi lo conosce.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che sarebbe semplicemente il caso che entrambi faceste un respirone e che magari attraverso gli scritti passati di verena balckjack capisse di aver tratto conclusioni un pò affrettate su quel che traspariva dagli scritti di verena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io non vedo dove stia tutto questo problema.Io mi sono fatto la mia idea su di lei,non ci si sopporta e va benissimo,basta che lei la smetta di fare sti pianti isterici e battere i piedi per terra e mi ignori come sto cercando di fare io.PUNTO!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da spiegare, ti sei sempre espressa liberamente, no?
> 
> Ma il tipo arriva qui e insulta. E' un po' diverso.


SEMPRE! ... e ne pago felicemente le conseguenze/prezzo!





​


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

blackjack ha detto:


> Io non vedo dove stia tutto questo problema.Io mi sono fatto la mia idea su di lei,non ci si sopporta e va benissimo,basta che lei la smetta di fare sti pianti isterici e battere i piedi per terra e mi ignori come sto cercando di fare io.PUNTO!


Ma nn puoi darle e darvi modo di conoscervi prima di ignorare?!?

ti ripeto, sei entrato qui parlando di apertura mentale....e la tua dove stà???


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e ma perché l'amore deve essere così difficile?
> 
> Se è così ora, figurati dopo sposati!!!
> 
> Non è che è il tuo preziosssimo ex a non essere adatto...a te?


Io credo che prima di arrivare al matrimonio, i problemi, i campanelli di allarme o come volete chiamrli, vanno ascoltati. Se dopo aver fatto errori,dopo aver maledettamente sbagliato, sii capisce che i problemi si superano, allora l'amore non è più difficile..sono infantile??
Prima di arrivare al matrimonio, ci penso non una, ma mille volte, e se c'è anche un piccolo campanellino che suona non lo zittisco in nome di una bella cerimonia, ma lo ascolto, ci penso e provo a risolverlo..ho tradito, ma non sono così str***...


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> La tua è la classica reazione data dalla poca esperienza e dalla paura di impegnarti seriamente...
> 
> se posso darti un consiglio, pensaci bene prima di tornare con lui....forse è il caso, di cominciare a fare qualche passo da sola!!!!



Io avevo paura, sì..tuttora non ho esperienza, in questi mesi ho camminato da sola, sono stata male, sono stata sola, sono andata avanti con i miei studi, ma mi manca sempre un motivo per essere felice...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2009)

*OT*

a che ora inizia milan inter?


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> Io credo che prima di arrivare al matrimonio, i problemi, i campanelli di allarme o come volete chiamrli, vanno ascoltati. Se dopo aver fatto errori,dopo aver maledettamente sbagliato, sii capisce che i problemi si superano, allora l'amore non è più difficile..sono infantile??
> Prima di arrivare al matrimonio, ci penso non una, ma mille volte, e se c'è anche un piccolo campanellino che suona non lo zittisco in nome di una bella cerimonia, ma lo ascolto, ci penso e provo a risolverlo..ho tradito, ma non sono così str***...


Appunto ti stà dicendo la stessa cosa,

ASCOLTALO stò campanellino...nn tornare subito con lui....guarda cosa c'è attorno....e valuta bene se lui e le sue esigenze, (che considerando la sua realizzazione sul lavoro mireranno alla serietà), fanno per te....

quanto tempo è passato da quando vi siete lasciati??


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> Io avevo paura, sì..tuttora non ho esperienza, in questi mesi ho camminato da sola, sono stata male, sono stata sola, sono andata avanti con i miei studi, ma mi manca sempre un motivo per essere felice...


ribadisco, quanto tempo??? e perchè nn provi anche una pausa dal sentirlo...?


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a che ora inizia milan inter?


mi fai morire.....


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

L'ho ascoltato questo campanellino, lo sto ascoltando da tanto...e se continuo ad amare lui, un motivo ci sarà...no?
è passato quasi un anno...e le sue esigenze non mi spaventano..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

la pausa dal non sentirlo è fallita miseramente!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> L'ho ascoltato questo campanellino, lo sto ascoltando da tanto...e se continuo ad amare lui, un motivo ci sarà...no?
> è passato quasi un anno...e le sue esigenze non mi spaventano..


Quindi un bel pò di tempo....

cos'hai fatto in questo periodo? Hai provato ad uscire con nuove persone? e lui cos'ha fatto?


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a che ora inizia milan inter?



credo alle 20 e 30


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Quindi un bel pò di tempo....
> 
> cos'hai fatto in questo periodo? Hai provato ad uscire con nuove persone? e lui cos'ha fatto?


non sono uscita con nuove persone perchè sinceramente non mi andava,volevo stare sola e pensare a me..lui è uscito con un' altra ragazza, ma l'ha lasciata perchè pensava a me...e da qui abbiamo ricominciato a pensare a tornare insieme..


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non sono uscita con nuove persone perchè sinceramente non mi andava,volevo stare sola e pensare a me..lui è uscito con un' altra ragazza, ma l'ha lasciata perchè pensava a me...e da qui abbiamo ricominciato a pensare a tornare insieme..


Scusami se ti faccio tutte queste domande...ma penso siano importanti per capirti....e per dare a te spunti sulla strada intrapresa...

dici che volevi pensare a te, in che modo l'hai fatto? come ti sei presa "cura di te" dopo esservi lasciati?


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non sono uscita con nuove persone perchè sinceramente non mi andava,volevo stare sola e pensare a me..lui è uscito con un' altra ragazza, ma l'ha lasciata perchè pensava a me...e da qui abbiamo ricominciato a pensare a tornare insieme..


 
...e allora fatelo buon Dio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...poi se tu hai il terrore di dirgli la verità tientela dentro a questo punto.io non ci riuscirei ma poi ognuno è forte a suo modo e riesce ad affrontare i pesi della vita in maniera differente!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Scusami se ti faccio tutte queste domande...ma penso siano importanti per capirti....e per dare a te spunti sulla strada intrapresa...
> 
> dici che volevi pensare a te, in che modo l'hai fatto? come ti sei presa "cura di te" dopo esservi lasciati?



nessun problema per le domande!!!
Ho ripreso a studiare, mi sono laureata, ho coltivato nuovi interessi, ho ripreso quelli vecchi, mi sono riavvicinata ai miei amici, ho pensato al mio ex tutti i giorni, ma non mi sono perdonata del tradimento e dei miei errori..ci penso ogni giorno e non ho intenzione di dimenticare..


----------



## Old Confù (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> nessun problema per le domande!!!
> Ho ripreso a studiare, mi sono laureata, ho coltivato nuovi interessi, ho ripreso quelli vecchi, mi sono riavvicinata ai miei amici, ho pensato al mio ex tutti i giorni, ma non mi sono perdonata del tradimento e dei miei errori..ci penso ogni giorno e non ho intenzione di dimenticare..



Bhè, io penserei al tradimento come una parentesi....il sintomo di un dubbio, che nel corso di quest'anno magari hai avuto modo di capire da cosa fosse generato, inoltre prendilo come un metro di paragone per la tua storia...è un'esperienza che ti mancava, che se nn altro ti dà una diversa dimensione di quello che può esserci al di là del vostro rapporto...
Così come lui, può considerare la ragazza con cui è stato durante questa pausa...

Però, lavora su quello, su cosa percepivi "pesante" o troppo impegnativo di lui, chiediti se adesso sei disposta a compiere i passi che ti hanno portato prima ad allontanarti, e se la risposta è SI, ritenta, ma con una nuova consapevolezza!!!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Bhè, io penserei al tradimento come una parentesi....il sintomo di un dubbio, che nel corso di quest'anno magari hai avuto modo di capire da cosa fosse generato, inoltre prendilo come un metro di paragone per la tua storia...è un'esperienza che ti mancava, che se nn altro ti dà una diversa dimensione di quello che può esserci al di là del vostro rapporto...
> Così come lui, può considerare la ragazza con cui è stato durante questa pausa...
> 
> Però, lavora su quello, su cosa percepivi "pesante" o troppo impegnativo di lui, chiediti se adesso sei disposta a compiere i passi che ti hanno portato prima ad allontanarti, e se la risposta è SI, ritenta, ma con una nuova consapevolezza!!!!


Sì...sto affrontando tutto con questa nuova consapevolezza..


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> O vorreste un uomo o una donna vicino a voi solo per dovere...e/o pietà?


 non lo vorremmo avere vicino. punto


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Inoltre, e lo dico non da ora: con chi si fa l'amore son fattaci PROPRI, che in nessun modo devono coinvolgere il tradito.
> 
> Sono i sentimenti e la progettualità che entrano in discussione, non l'uso del proprio corpo.


 verena sinceramente da te non aspettavo un atteggiamento di questo tipo...pentirsi e dirlo è una cosa, ma dirlo perchè è richiesta sincerità assoluta sennò il tornare insieme come conditio sine qua non è un'altra....mi sembri assolutoria, troppo...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che stai a di', Micio?!
> 
> Cavoli, ma la rivoluzione sessuale è servita a qualcosa?!
> 
> Mi sembra di essere ripiombata in pieno oscurantismo....!



No, alt Vere. non mi considero oscurantista.


 quando parlo di Amore, ci metto dentro alcune cose.

Quando parlo di sesso ve ne metto altre.

Non confondo i piani e non faccio la moralista, nè oggi, nè ho mai avuto questa ambizione.a meno che mi sia epressa male proprio oggi, nel qual caso...dicetemelo subbbito.


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

no, io non voglio tornare col mio ex per pietà...sia chiaro.


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non lo so ancora...scusate la mia vigliaccheria!
> mi sento male e in colpa anche verso tutti coloro che sono stati traditi con i miei rimorsi inutili!


 questo profilo da martire infilzata (e certo non va bene nemmeno quello sprezzante. figuriamoci, è ancora peggio) non mi convinci manco un po'.
comportati da adulta e accetta le conseguenze del tuo gesto senza questo atteggiamento da novizia del'800.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> O vorreste un uomo o una donna vicino a voi solo per *dovere...e/o pietà?*


Vorrei (sempre gentilmente) sapere/capire meglio questa cosa del "Dovere" e della " Pieta' " ... verso chi?


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> generalizzo la mia situazione!!!parlando di questa cosa, delle mie paure, mi metto nei panni di chi è stato tradito, non solo del mio ex, ma di tutti coloro che sono stati traditi, e mi sento in colpa!!è un discorso contorto..lo so!


 la messia del tradimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...vabbè..direi solo che il tuo ex è fortunatissimo a rimettersi con te...brrrrrrr..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

wow martire infilzata e novizia!!! dico solo come mi sento, non voglio convincere nessuno..che motivo avrei? confesso un tradimento, dico che non so se confessarlo e poi dico però che bello è stato?
a me non sembra coerente....accetto il mio atteggiamento e non ho intenzione di farmi suora..


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non lo vorremmo avere vicino. punto



A parole.

Ma nei fatti? Quanti si tengono il traditore ben stretto, dopo?

Te lo dico io.

QUASI TUTTI.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vorrei (sempre gentilmente) sapere/capire meglio questa cosa del "Dovere" e della " Pieta' " ... verso chi?


di chi tenta il suicidio davanti all'ex, per esempio....come il nostro amico BlackJack.


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

anche messia del tradimento!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> wow martire infilzata e novizia!!! dico solo come mi sento, non voglio convincere nessuno..che motivo avrei? confesso un tradimento, dico che non so se confessarlo e poi dico però che bello è stato?
> a me non sembra coerente....accetto il mio atteggiamento e non ho intenzione di farmi suora..


 lo hai scritto tu che non riesci a perdonarti o hai già cambiato idea (forse perchè non si è passati alla pacca sulla spalla che forse ti aspettavi?), lo hai scritto tu che ti senti così in colpa da  pensare a tutti i traditi del mondo? ti prego, un po' di serietà/coerenza...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> verena sinceramente da te non aspettavo un atteggiamento di questo tipo...pentirsi e dirlo è una cosa, ma dirlo perchè è richiesta sincerità assoluta s*ennò il tornare insieme come conditio sine qua non è un'altra*....mi sembri assolutoria, troppo...



rileggi la mia frase perché o tu non hai capito me, o io non ho capito te.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, alt Vere. non mi considero oscurantista.
> 
> 
> quando parlo di Amore, ci metto dentro alcune cose.
> ...



forse ho capito male io, pero' chi ha mai parlato di ginnastica?

Non io di sicuro.

E ciò malgrdo, come una donna concede il suo corpo a me sembra da SEMPRE (e non sono una femminista) un fatto eminentemente SUO.


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> anche messia del tradimento!!!!!!


 beh, da quel poco che so il Messia prese/avrebbe preso su di sè tutti i peccati del mondo...almeno tu sei meno megalomane, solo quello del tradimento...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parole.
> 
> * Ma nei fatti? Quanti si tengono il traditore ben stretto, dopo?*
> 
> ...


Molti/e e' vero ... io ho divorziato per essere sicura che lui realmente voleva me ... senza trucchi e senza inganno ... e manco tanto stretto, deve pur respirare il fedifrago


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> forse ho capito male io, pero' chi ha mai parlato di ginnastica?
> 
> Non io di sicuro.
> 
> E ciò malgrdo, come una donna concede il suo corpo a me sembra da SEMPRE (e non sono una femminista) un fatto eminentemente SUO.


 anche quello di un uomo...vediamo un po' se stasera il tuo compagno/marito ti dice cara "eminentemente vado a concedere il mio corpo, tanto sono fatti miei (detto alla Raz Degan che fa più figo e acchiappa di più)".
ma dai, vere....


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo hai scritto tu che non riesci a perdonarti o hai già cambiato idea (forse perchè non si è passati alla pacca sulla spalla che forse ti aspettavi?), lo hai scritto tu che ti senti così in colpa da  pensare a tutti i traditi del mondo? ti prego, un po' di serietà/coerenza...



certo che mi sento in colpa!sempre!allora forse non ho capito cosa volevi dirmi....


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parole.
> 
> Ma nei fatti? Quanti si tengono il traditore ben stretto, dopo?
> 
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> certo che mi sento in colpa!sempre!allora forse non ho capito cosa volevi dirmi....


è tutta questa tragedia che ne fai che mi fa pensare ad una sottile ipocrisia utilitaristica per avere appoggio (qui) e poi magari per tenersi il l'ex qualora decidessi di ritornarci e dirglielo perchè è quello che lui ti chiede (massima sincerità)...


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> rileggi la mia frase perché o tu non hai capito me, o io non ho capito te.


non devi chiedere a me o io a te ma chiedere a poison, della quale mi pare tu ti stia facendo "difensore" della posizione, qual'è lo "scopo" del pentimento/senso di colpa....ovvio che parlare di scopo ce lo metto io perchè ce lo vedo, parto da qui. probabilmente tu no..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

no veramente volevo solo un consiglio, nessun appoggio..io vorrei tornare con lui per amore, non per utilitarismo!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

e non ho uno SCOPO per il mio pentimento!


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> no veramente volevo solo un consiglio, nessun appoggio..io vorrei tornare con lui per amore, non per utilitarismo!


ma rileggiti quello che scrivi...avresti sperato (e non è successo) che l'altro si fosse innamorato...non glielo hai detto allora, nemmeno quando vi siete lasciati e adesso sei pervasa dal dubbio...
fai così, vai da lui digli tutto e digli anche questa cosa della speranza che hai avuto e poi ritorna di nuovo qui a scrivere come è andata...
una domanda. ma il riavvicinamento è opera tua o del tuo ex?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

*POISON*



poisongirl ha detto:


> no veramente volevo solo un consiglio, nessun appoggio..io vorrei tornare con lui per amore, non per utilitarismo!



Poison non so se te lo hanno già chiesto, ma come mai lui ti chiede una sincerità assoluta, quando mi pare di aver letto che non vi siete lasciati per il tuo sbandamento.

benvenuta intanto.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di chi tenta il suicidio davanti all'ex, per esempio....come il nostro amico BlackJack.


 
...eh si prendiamo in giro chi passa per queste tragedie...no comment!!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Poison non so se te lo hanno già chiesto, ma come mai lui ti chiede una sincerità assoluta, quando mi pare di aver letto che non vi siete lasciati per il tuo sbandamento.
> 
> benvenuta intanto.


chiede sincerità assoluta perchè non crede che l'amico che avevo e per cui lui mi ha lasciato non era un amico...


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> e non ho uno SCOPO per il mio pentimento!


 da quello che scrivi io ce lo vedo...a me hai dato l'impressione di avere un atteggiamento forzatamente da pentita (e forse ci credi, ma ti invito a riflettere su quello che hai scritto). altri hanno chiamato questo molto più semplicemente lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma rileggiti quello che scrivi...avresti sperato (e non è successo) che l'altro si fosse innamorato...non glielo hai detto allora, nemmeno quando vi siete lasciati e adesso sei pervasa dal dubbio...
> fai così, vai da lui digli tutto e digli anche questa cosa della speranza che hai avuto e poi ritorna di nuovo qui a scrivere come è andata...
> una domanda. ma il riavvicinamento è opera tua o del tuo ex?


il riavvicinamento è opera di entrambi..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> da quello che scrivi io ce lo vedo...a me hai dato l'impressione di avere un atteggiamento forzatamente da pentita (e forse ci credi, ma ti invito a riflettere su quello che hai scritto). altri hanno chiamato questo molto più semplicemente lacrime di coccodrillo.



ok, non critico quello che pensi...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> chiede sincerità assoluta perchè non crede che l'amico che avevo e per cui lui mi ha lasciato non era un amico...



 e si sbaglia?



te lo chiedo perchè non ho capito se è colui col quale lo hai tradito.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di chi tenta il suicidio davanti all'ex, per esempio....come il nostro amico BlackJack.


Vere il suicidio l'ho tentato anche io, e non e' il caso di tirarlo in mezzo dddai


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> il riavvicinamento è opera di entrambi..


 vi siete chiamati nello stesso identico momento al telefono, che ne so tu al suo cell e lui al tel di casa e hanno squillato nello stesso secondo? in perfetta sincronia vi siete mandati una lettera? spiega....chi ha fatto il primo passo?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e si sbaglia?
> 
> 
> 
> te lo chiedo perchè non ho capito se è colui col quale lo hai tradito.


NOoo ... quello e' un altro ... credo


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e si sbaglia?
> 
> 
> 
> te lo chiedo perchè non ho capito se è colui col quale lo hai tradito.


sì si sbaglia..era un'amicizia...!!!non è assolutamente lui l'altro..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vi siete chiamati nello stesso identico momento al telefono, che ne so tu al suo cell e lui al tel di casa e hanno squillato nello stesso secondo? in perfetta sincronia vi siete mandati una lettera? spiega....chi ha fatto il primo passo?



io ho sempre detto di essere pronta a tornare insieme, lui all'inizio logicamente non voleva, ora pensa che potremmo tornare insieme...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> sì si sbaglia..era un'amicizia...!!!non è assolutamente lui l'altro..



beh...se non è quello è un 'altro...insomma questo ragazzo mi pare di capire che vorrebbe ricominciare da zero resettando tutto ma RICHIEDE pero' l'esercizio della sincerità nella relazione...

e Poison, sentendosi in colpa, non sa che fare perchè teme di correre un enorme rischio se raccota la verità...

Poison mi sbaglio?


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...se non è quello è un 'altro...insomma questo ragazzo mi pare di capire che vorrebbe ricominciare da zero resettando tutto ma RICHIEDE pero' l'esercizio della sincerità nella relazione...
> 
> e Poison, sentendosi in colpa, non sa che fare perchè teme di correre un enorme rischio se raccota la verità...
> 
> Poison mi sbaglio?



non sbagli...


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> ok, non critico quello che pensi...


ma puoi criticarlo benissimo e sinceramente credo tu lo debba fare e non per me o per tirare per le lunghe questo topic (non credo tu sia qui per superare il guinnes dei primati del topic più lungo del mondo)...sinceramente non conosco te e nemmeno il tuo fidanzato e se decidi di non dirgli nulla, di tornare con lui e poi (è un esempio) riempirlo di corna con ogni essere umano maschile a tiro a me non cambia nulla...dovrebbe servire a te per riflettere, e le opinioni "contrarie" o "critiche", secondo lami modestissima opinione, servono molto di più ad aprirti nuovi scenari, punti di vista diversi su cui riflettere che di quelli che (e servono anche quelli, non lo nego) ti lasciano le idee ferme allo stesso punto


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> io ho sempre detto di essere pronta a tornare insieme, lui all'inizio logicamente non voleva, ora pensa che potremmo tornare insieme...


 quindi sei tu che lo hai pressato (in senso lato) e lui sta cedendo?
semplifico ovviamente..


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

infatti le vostre opinioni mi stanno aiutando, ma ti ribadisco che non c'è utilitarismo nelle mie intenzioni! Il pentimento è sincero, reale, non di comodo per farmi dare una o più pacche sulla spalla e sentirmi dire "povera cucciola, che stai passando.."!
Le critiche servono, è vero! e di questo ringrazio!
e comunque..se torno con lui..il tradimento non avverrà mai e poi mai!


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi sei tu che lo hai pressato (in senso lato) e lui sta cedendo?
> semplifico ovviamente..


no, non l'ho pressato...gli semplicemente detto che lo amo sempre...


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

mi era sfuggita una cosa che ho letto adesso....hai scritto che haio paura del futuro da sola...*ma ti sembrano le basi per un QUALSIASI rapporto a due?* lascia stare che molte, tante, forse troppe stanno o si mettono insieme in parte anche per questo (figurati che mentre lo scrivo a me, dopo diversi anni, mi vengono dubbi di averla sposata una persona di questo tipo pur non avendolo mai pensato) motivo....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non sbagli...



Poison , posso dirti che fare io al posto tuo.

dando per buono che tu ritenga davvero che quella relazione sia stata una cazzata, uno sbaglio...

beh..Gli direi TUTTO



Correrei il rischio?

Si.

Gli direi la verità , perchè se è vero che a lui farebbe un male cane, è anche vero che se te lo ha chiesto è perchè sentiva e sente che sincera fino in fondo non sei.

E quindi se accetti il rischio di poter esser lasciata in nome di questo valore ( la sincerità) al quale lui attribuisce molta importanza per resettare e andare avanti...  tu, per amore suo,  glielo dovresti dire.


----------



## Old blackjack (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Poison , posso dirti che fare io al posto tuo.
> 
> dando per buono che tu ritenga davvero che quella relazione sia stata una cazzata, uno sbaglio...
> 
> ...


Quoto in toto e sottoscrivo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

si rischia..è vero...ma amare in maniera responsabile l'altro prevede questa assunzione di responsabilità.


certo..sarà un casino, è possibile..ma la sofferenza fa crescere sai...entrambi...ci simo pasati tutti..e i tappeti rossi e vellutati in amore non ci stanno.


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

proverò a trovare il coraggio..


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> proverò a trovare il coraggio..


 Auguri poison...
va e non peccare più....


----------



## Old poisongirl (15 Febbraio 2009)

ahahah! non peccherò mai più!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> proverò a trovare il coraggio..


Poison, vedi, non devi temere il casino che accadrà...

Devi piuttosto aver chiaro il motivo per cui è accaduto.

Se non avrai le idee chiare tu è possibile che riuscirai nè a convincere lui, nè tantomeno la vostra relazione che col tempo, nel breve tempo, rischierebbe di naufragare ancora.

La paura di rimanere soli è comprensibile, quanti , senza nemmeno rendersene conto affidano all'altro questa responsabiltà ...e non lo fanno in cattiva fede, ma per debolezza, insicurezza, del resto quando si è giovani non si è s trasparenti a se stessi come lo si puo' essere in età piu' matura...

ma ora tu hai un vantaggio...attraverso questa esperienza puoi capire cosa vuoi e perchè lo vuoi.

fanne buon uso . e in bocca al lupo.

noi siam qui.


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> ahahah! non peccherò mai più!!!!


8° non pronuncerai falsa testimonianza...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Auguri poison...
> va e non peccare più....


ehi reale..ma chi sei? )

davvero neofita...con quella faccia?


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehi reale..ma chi sei? )
> 
> davvero neofita...con quella faccia?


 ma figurati!..Re-Ale...te possino....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma figurati!..Re-Ale...te possino....


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


aleuja.


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> aleuja.


amen.
una prece.

ecc....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

e dillo no....


ma la volete fini con sti nik^

mo' me lo cambio anche io.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> amen.
> una prece.
> 
> ecc....


okkei jonny


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

mi metto Misericordia


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dillo no....
> 
> 
> ma la volete fini con sti nik^
> ...


c'ho la cia e l'fbi che mi cercano..sto cercando di far perdere le tracce....


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi metto Misericordia


 c'è n'è sempre tanto bisogno....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'ho la cia e l'fbi che mi cercano..sto cercando di far perdere le tracce....



ma loro sguinzagliano le miciolidie comevedi..


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> c'è n'è sempre tanto bisogno....


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


ù
basta che finiamo in off-topic....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

ohhveramente...io lo voglio cambiare.mi ha fatto du palle.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ù
> basta che finiamo in off-topic....


okkei stop


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei stop


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vere il suicidio l'ho tentato anche io, e non e' il caso di tirarlo in mezzo dddai



Ok.

Ma allora consiglierei a Blackjack di cancellare il suo post dove ne parla.

Qui nessuno ha il monopolio della sofferenza, fisica o morale.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molti/e e' vero ... io ho divorziato per essere sicura che lui realmente voleva me ... senza trucchi e senza inganno ... e manco tanto stretto, deve pur respirare il fedifrago



sai chi fece così?

Totò, se non ricordo male. Divorziò dalla moglie perché voleva essere certo che lui l'amasse "a prescindere". Un uomo complicato, e affascinante, senza dubbio.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche quello di un uomo...vediamo un po' se stasera il tuo compagno/marito ti dice cara "eminentemente vado a concedere il mio corpo, tanto sono fatti miei (detto alla Raz Degan che fa più figo e acchiappa di più)".
> ma dai, vere....



ma dai tu. Stai buttando in farsa una cosa importante. Il corpo di un coniuge NON appartiene all'altro coniuge.

Si stringe un patto di fedeltà, ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai chi fece così?
> 
> Totò, se non ricordo male. Divorziò dalla moglie perché voleva essere certo che lui l'amasse "a prescindere". Un uomo complicato, e affascinante, senza dubbio.


davvero lo fece per questo motivo?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non devi chiedere a me o io a te ma chiedere a poison, della quale mi pare tu ti stia facendo "difensore" della posizione, qual'è lo "scopo" del pentimento/senso di colpa....ovvio che parlare di scopo ce lo metto io perchè ce lo vedo, parto da qui. probabilmente tu no..


difensore?

Al contrario.

Io esorto Poison a rigettare comode posizioni assolutistiche per cercare di capire COSA non ha funzionato nel rapporto con l'ex fidanzato e cosa potrebbe non funzionare...di nuovo.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero lo fece per questo motivo?



l'avevo letto in una biografia (credo scritta dalla figlia), mi pare avesse preteso persino il "disconoscimento" della figlia...ma è una lettura di parecchi anni fa, le napoletane del forum sicuramente ne sanno di piu'...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai chi fece così?
> 
> Totò, se non ricordo male. Divorziò dalla moglie perché voleva essere certo che lui l'amasse "a prescindere". Un uomo complicato, e affascinante, senza dubbio.


Non lo sapevo


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'avevo letto in una biografia (credo scritta dalla figlia), mi pare avesse preteso persino il "disconoscimento" della figlia...ma è una lettura di parecchi anni fa, le napoletane del forum sicuramente ne sanno di piu'...


Io non ne so nulla, mi informero'.


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma dai tu. Stai buttando in farsa una cosa importante. Il corpo di un coniuge NON appartiene all'altro coniuge.
> 
> Si stringe un patto di fedeltà, ma è un'altra cosa.


se io la butto in farsa tu la stai buttando su una differenza letterale del concetto.
se stringo un patto di fedeltà e tu lo disattendi dando il tuo corpo ad un altro/a che importanza ha se il mio corpo non ti apparteneva? è ovvio che il compagno/a non verrò a reclamare un diritto di proprietà ma un diritto al mantenimento (disatteso) di quel patto di fedeltà di cui parli...
se di fedeltà fisica si parla (e qui di quello si sta parlando, almeno io)


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> difensore?
> 
> Al contrario.
> 
> Io esorto Poison a rigettare comode posizioni assolutistiche per cercare di capire COSA non ha funzionato nel rapporto con l'ex fidanzato e cosa potrebbe non funzionare...di nuovo.


 non capisco nello specifico a che ti riferisci, ma posso aver letto male o capito ancora meno...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi se trombi con qualcuno mentre sei fidanzato/a e glielo dici (magari anche prima tipo "tesoro scusa ma ho da fare, dovrei incontrarmi con uno per una bella sco...a") è tutto ok?


.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> lo conosco, so bene cosa è per lui un tradimento..non è una persona che perdona, nemmeno le cose più stupide. Se con lui sbagli, sei fuori.


Beh sbaglia lui allora se è così, se ti ama capirà, altrimenti pazienza... almeno sarai stata sincera.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chiedo cortesemente l'intervento dello Staff.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a che ora inizia milan inter?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Poison , posso dirti che fare io al posto tuo.
> 
> dando per buono che tu ritenga davvero che quella relazione sia stata una cazzata, uno sbaglio...
> 
> ...


Personalmente mi son fatto un'idea un pò diversa sulle motivazioni che portano lui a questa richiesta di sincerità...

Non fa questa richiesta per fondare il rapporto su una base chiara lineare...ma solo per GELOSIA. Gelosia verso quell'amico (che lui non crede solo amico), per aver conferma dei suoi sospetti dell'epoca!

Pensa Poissons, tu ti frantumi la testa su quell'altro, e lui invece vorrebbe solo sentirti dire: Ok, avevi ragione..c'era qualcosa di più con l'amico molto affettuoso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









A questo e di questo non credi valga la pena parlare? Prima di rivelargli "il tuo peccato mortale" chiedigli se LUI ha quel peccatuccio di presunzione e perchè no arroganza da farsi a sua volta perdonare...potresti sentir meno opprimente quel peso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altro aspetto: che lui nel frattempo abbia avuto un'altra...chissenefrega? Tu invece ancora ad arrovelarti su QUELL'EPISODIO...perchè usi due pesi e due misure fra ciò che fai tu e quel che fa lui? Ok, lui era libero quando ha avuto al storia e tu no...o forse anche perchè lui masculo è ed ha più diritti rispetto a te?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poisson, chiudete col passato, guardate avanti e non indietro, ponete NUOVE BASI da ora in poi, non rivangate ANCORA il passato...o cadrete negli stessi errori e tempo pochi mesi vi ritroverete punto a capo, lui con la sua gelosia e tu coi tuoi sensi di colpa...di nuovo al capolinea!


----------



## Old reale (15 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> .


che c'è? ti hanno avvisato di chi sono io? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












in effetti, che ci si può aspettare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2009)

poisongirl ha detto:


> non mi trascurava, *era il primo importante, il primo che mi ha amata, il primo in ogni cosa...ma io avevo paura che non fosse quello giusto..perchè i nostri mondi sono un po' diversi, abbiamo diverse aspettative*: io sono ancora studentessa universitaria, ancora non so che fare della mia vita, lui ha già il suo lavoro da anni è stabile, sicuro di tutto..io invece no..e *quando mi si è presentato quest'altro, ho confuso un interesse solo sessuale (da parte sua) per un interesse a me, alla mia persona..e quest'altro aveva purtroppo un tipo di carattere che a me piaceva* in quel momento..poi come ho già detto sono rinsavita, ho capito molte cose, la prima che non avevo assolutamente bisogno di una relazione clandestina senza amore...e ho chiuso, cancellato numeri, indirizzi mail etc..a tutt'oggi, se penso a questo, non è assolutamente un bel ricordo chiuso, ma è un'umiliazione per me..*ho continuato la storia con l'ex, capendo sempre più lo sbaglio enorme che ho fatto, e ringraziando il cielo che lui non sapesse nulla, amandolo come mai avevo fatto, facendolo sentire ancora di più il centro del mio mondo,* ma nonostante questo è finita per la famosa amicizia che non accettava, per la sua gelosia...


 Poison prova a rileggerti come si legge un'estranea e vedrai una storia tra due che hanno troppe incompatibilità, con un lui possessivo e una lei che vorrebbe ben altro e lo cerca dal regazzo sbagliato, ma lui sa che lei ha bisogno d'altro e per questo è geloso.
E potresti leggere di una ragazza che si impegna a farlo sentire al centro del suo mondo impegnandosi perché lui lo sia ...mentre non lo è perché le diverse visioni rimangono.


Forse soffri, come molte donne, della sindrome della bella addormentata sei convinta che il primo debba essere il più importante e hai pure un'idea dei ruoli maschile e femminile piuttosto tradizionale e credi di doverti tu adattare a lui...

Sei troppo convinta della tua responsabilità di tutto.
Ma che storia familiare hai avuto per caricarti di tante responsabilità?


----------



## Old blackjack (16 Febbraio 2009)

...Poison ma alla fine dopo 20 e passa pagine di topic hai preso la decisione??


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2009)

*Reale*

l'ho capito da sola. Quindi nessun contatto, merci.


----------

